# Substrate for my 10g



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Just wonted to know if my substrate sounds ok. The only thing I can get locally is shultz aqua plant soil in the garden department of our local wal-mart, and thats what I have in my tanks. Its about 2 1/2 in deep. Was wondering if I took it out and put in some topsoil thats not fertilized for the fist 1 1/2 in and then another 1 to 1 1/2 in of the shultz. Any suggestions would be a great help. Thank, Nick


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Substrate for my 10 gallon.*



The_Holy_Bull said:


> Hey Just wonted to know if my substrate sounds ok. The only thing I can get locally is shultz aqua plant soil in the garden department of our local wal-mart, and thats what I have in my tanks. Its about 2 1/2 in deep. Was wondering if I took it out and put in some topsoil thats not fertilized for the fist 1 1/2 in and then another 1 to 1 1/2 in of the shultz. Any suggestions would be a great help. Thank, Nick


Nick, your profile describes you as a beginner. Take some advice from someone who has been at this for probably longer than you have been alive - go buy some Seachem Flourite. It will only take 1 bag to do your tank. If you can't find it locally, all of the big mail order outfits carry it. The extra cost of shipping it across the country will be repaid many times over at the "beginner" stage.

Soil based tanks can work well, but they are really not something you ought to get involved with right now. Pure, unadulterated Flourite can grow amost any plant you are likely to come across as well as, if not better than any soil. That would be so much simpler than locating a source of uncontaminated soil (bug-a-boo number 1) and dealing with the approximately three month transition from terresterial soil to submerged substrate (that is bug-a-boo number 2). Soil based substrates also have a limited life span, before they have to be ripped out and re-done. Flourite is forever (like a Mother's love...)

I could go on, but you get the point - cheaper isn't always the best way to do things.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok will do that instead. Thanks alot for the help. It's much appreciated!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Flourite is a great choice to start off with, it has great porosity and good nutrient levels. But to help mature the substrate I recommend you add half a cup of peat to the bottom along with some decaying organic matter from an established tank, such as fish/snail excrements. The reason behind this is that bacteria, in the substrate, feed off the carbon and inturn reduce the nutrients in the Flourite into a form easily uptaken by plants.


----------

